
Not on your life: six means of sf transportation I would not use - fanf2
https://www.tor.com/2018/08/15/not-on-your-life-six-means-of-sf-transportation-i-would-not-use/
======
geophile
Oh.

I thought it was going to be things like scooters, motorcycles, and motorized
skateboards.

